# Collywobbles



## Fan1975 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi everyone.

My husband and I and our little boy were due to go to nz last September but I panicked at the last minute and we pulled out. All the time planning I had been on board but the last 3 weeks I started to feel really anxious about the move. We are now at the point of applying for the visas again and I just wondered does everybody feel really anxious and sick in the run up to leaving ???? My brain knows it's a good move for our family I just can't get it to talk to my stomach !!!! 

Would be glad to hear how other people felt and dealt with it. 

Thank you.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah of course, I'm sure everybody goes through those feelings. 
During the last month or so in the UK before we left we had both finished work, emptied the house, rented it out long term, sent our shipping container and moved in to a temporary apartment etc and just basically waiting around to get on the plane to NZ.
In the last fortnight while in our holiday apartment we saw good friends and close family daily without any daily pressures of work and school etc. We had a leaving party etc etc and made all those bonds we had with friends and family much stronger which made the move even more difficult. 
In the final few days I felt there was a real possibility of never seeing close family or close friends ever again in person which is the one thing that upset even me!
Majority of people said they'd be coming over to visit yada yada but in reality we've only had one set of parents and one set of good friends visit us so far in 4 years. Life and the cost always gets in the way which we completely understand. Hopefully more people will make the journey when we've got our own home towards the end of this year. Luckily we have since been back for a 3 week holiday late last year but didn't have those feelings when leaving. It was relatively easy going without any tears. Was a strange feeling the first time around...it was like we were leaving but we wouldn't ever see anyone again when that was just not true. Towards the end of our 3 week trip back to the UK late last year we couldn't wait to get "home".

We didn't ever get to the point of getting cold feet. We both wanted to try out NZ and knew life here would be much better for our boy so we took the plunge and never looked back.
We just always remembered the reasons why we were doing it and what it would give us and our children in the future. 
Now, 4 years on we have lived in Wellington and Tauranga. We have moved 4 times. We have failed a few times to buy a used home that we quite liked so we've had disappointment. My wife has struggled to find work but is now in a good position. We've had to work hard to meet people and gain friends in two different cities. We've just taken ownership of a section of rural NZ land and we are embarking on building our own house. We love NZ, love the weather, love the fact it's so easy going and the work / life balance is much better than in the UK. We rarely get stuck in traffic. The country is much safer and there is much less serious crime since there's nowhere near as many people plus many other advantages.

If the adventure is something you feel in your heart you must do then what are you waiting for? You only live once. Just do it and give it your full attention and concentration.
At the end of the day, if it doesn't work out - so what! Nobody has died....it has just cost you a bit of time and money and at least you can say you tried something different and it was an expensive holiday.


----------



## beckyandandy (Feb 3, 2016)

We moved over with five children and I would be fibbing if I said that I wasn't full of fear and nerves! But even on the darkest days I knew it was the best thing to do for my whole family.

We moved here even though we had never even visited NZ. A huge risk but our philosophy was, if it doesn't work out then we can always return!

The fact you have gone through the whole visa process which is costly and time consuming does show a commitment to making the move. Maybe you should write a list of why you are moving to remind yourselves!

It's not easy relocating, especially to a new country but what have you got to loose.
I will not lie, I have had moments when I have thought I wish I hadn't done it but we've only been here 12 weeks and it takes time to meet people and settle down. My other half and the kids love it here and to be fair, deep down I have no regrets.

You only live once so give it a try!


----------

